# Bike



## CFRBryan347768 (May 28, 2008)

Well i decided that i am going to start riding my bike, because running kills me...right now i have an oh so undesrible gut so what do i have to do to get started....I got as far as getting on the bike but how long should i ride for and so on.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 29, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> Well i decided that i am going to start riding my bike, because running kills me...right now i have an oh so undesrible gut so what do i have to do to get started....I got as far as getting on the bike but how long should i ride for and so on.



only till your legs hurt, no, the great thing about a bike is if you get tired you can coast, so an easy start is 2 miles and plus 2 per every 2 weeks. the basic rule of 2's.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (May 29, 2008)

I was hoping for some more help with this 1 come on people!!!=D


----------



## Jango (May 29, 2008)

Are you looking to run for time or distance?  If you are going for distance....start of slowly. Try a mile the first two weeks running three or four days a week, then raise it a half mile every other week.  Once you get up around three miles try doing a couple of ruck marches (http://www.armytimes.com/offduty/health/military_muscle_070416w/ ....that will get you in some great shape, we ruck for four miles on the fast day and then six on the slow day(meanwhile running three miles on the other three days of the week!)  Make sure you do plenty of stretching before and after!  Hope that helps!


----------



## scottmcleod (May 31, 2008)

Jango said:


> Are you looking to run for time or distance?  If you are going for distance....start of slowly. Try a mile the first two weeks running three or four days a week, then raise it a half mile every other week.  Once you get up around three miles try doing a couple of ruck marches (http://www.armytimes.com/offduty/health/military_muscle_070416w/ ....that will get you in some great shape, we ruck for four miles on the fast day and then six on the slow day(meanwhile running three miles on the other three days of the week!)  Make sure you do plenty of stretching before and after!  Hope that helps!



Pretty sure he said he dun' like runnin' 

(Kidding, it's great advice)


----------



## Jango (May 31, 2008)

scottmcleod said:


> Pretty sure he said he dun' like runnin'
> 
> (Kidding, it's great advice)



Yea.....but nothing better than running....hell I HATE RUNNING....


----------



## 68blackbird (Jul 12, 2008)

the basic rule of 2's :wacko:


----------

